# [PROJECT] Slumber Parties aka PSP



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

This is my first post here on the forum. I've only ran across it recently. So I'm going to copy over my worklog from [H]Forum.

The History behind the build:
Well the title is what it is. My fiance has Transverse Mialitis and has been wheelchair bound since the age of 2. She started her own business as a distributor for Slumber Parties (The 18+ Women only girls night out parties) back in Oct 08. Since then April 09 we went through and redid the office in Ikea products using the red and black/brown units. Later this year around I would say August I decided to make the leap to I7 and finally try out watercooling. 

Considering here in TX with the game rig I was running dual EVGA 9800GTX KO cards on stock cooling @ 100% fan with Riva Tuner it only took 5 minutes to increase room temps by at least 3* So needless to say my game rig was used for 3-4 hours max for gaming and about 10 hours for benchmarking Max. The rest of the time it was shut off waiting for the cooler season. 

The basis of the build is off the red, black, and white theme which follows the business. 

*Key build items are:*
Cooler Master Haf932
Foxconn Bloodrage (watercooled version)
I7 920 DO
Enermax Revolutions 1050W psu
NZXT Sentry Panel
Swiftech GTZ
Swiftech MCP355
Swiftech MCP320QP Rad
Magicool 250ml Cylinder Res
Bitspower Black 1/2 ID Compression Fittings
Various sata 2 drives from my old game rig and my internet pc
4 12" Red Cathod tubes
Red el lighting
2 x Red Led spot lights
2 kits of uv red sleaving
Custom powder coated and accented Case
*
Potentials*
Still deciding on what color tubing to go with Thinking white since there isn't alot of that in the build
Pondering a SSD (I'm just not seeing the price, size, performance benefit yet)
Cutting the side panel more including the company logo or the trademark S in their logo in the drive rail area.
***Not sure on coolant or coolant color since I've never done watercooling I don't know where to start and hope some information and suggestions will be given.***

*GPU Thoughts*
Not liking what I've been reading about NVIDIA as of late. I've always been a fan, but they are just taking their tech in the wrong direction it seems. I was looking at Dual EVGA GTX 295 FTW's but then the ATI HD 5870 came out (That is if you can get your hands on a decent manufacturer)

So I've been looking at those along with awaiting what Nvidia may offer with their 300 series and seeing what the price point may be on the HD5*** x2. So no nothing is rock solid as of now, but for temp time I'll be running the old EVGA 8800 GTS 320M that I had in my internet pc. Yea such a smoking dog. LOL 

So anyway without further ramblings I introduce Project Slumber Parties:

*Keep in mind its a straight copy and paste from [H]Forum*
*
09-21-2009, 11:05 PM*

So my fiance does slumber parties. The office is full of $3,000 of Ikea Besta and Inreda stuff to match the colors of the business. I've been wanting to ditch the PITA Antec 900 thats served as my server box for ever and always wanted to mod a case. So I moved my server hardware into my game case an ABS A+ El Diablo. (I'm going to be modding this one later to match the Red/Black theme also)

This is my first time going water cooled so I honestly have alot of reading to do. I have plenty of time as I haven't gotten my board, cpu, or gpu/s yet. I've also never painted a computer chassis before.

I picked up a Cooler Master Sphere HAF 932 and a cpu loop with a tripple rad from someone here on HF. Needless to say that transaction hasn't made me happy. I'll just let the pictures do the talking. 

Below are the photos I was shown when I agreed to make the purchase:



















The following is what I received but wasn't informed of prior to purchase. So its what I have to work with:
Project Slumber Parties Gallery

Moving on with the worklog:












What on earth is the goup that collected on the cpu block?




















This substance was actually like a putty substance. I just rubbed it off under the bathroom sink. Then after I patted it dry was left with this:









So I put on a magnifying headset with light and grabbed a needle. This stuff Seemed more like dried algea as it came off in fuzzy sheets.

This was after an hour and a half:













There is still some minor crap there that I will clean later. I wanted to make sure I could get the foreign crap off.

Now flipping over the copper block we have another nice surprise:













This must have been from shipping considering I asked to have crushed newspaper stuffed in the case to keep things from moving around. The cpu block was just stuffed in the cpu section of the mobo backplate when I pulled the case out of the box. Which in turn put the copper block against metal so it could rattle and slide while it is shipped. (See below picture) Now I get to read up on lapping also. 




Granted The pump and res were tapped down and the 6 gigs of gskill ram and box of case accesories were tapped and bubble wrapped together.
What nice find did I have of that ram with red heatsinks? Thermal paste smeared all over two of them on one side. Considering there was thermal paste on the inside of the anti static bag they were in.

While I was moving the Cooling setup I noticed Some fuzzy green particles floating around in the system:








Is this crap normal? I'm guessing its a form of algae. 

Now for the Rad I was rather pissed off when I saw the following as I wasn't informed of this nice little bit of findings either:









































Down to the case:




Wow dust buildup. Just wait thats nothing:








Wow and a can of air is what $3 bucks. I paid $397 dollars for beat up and banged up stuff unanounced to me and it doesn't even arrive clean. Pretty sad. I've never sent anything dirty to a buyer on this forum or any other hardware forum let alone on ebay.





Oh look its the missing bay cover still missing from the initial pic where I asked if he had it and was told yes its sitting right by him in a drawer and he insured me it would be sent along with all the plates. Hell I only got maybe 3 of the IO Plates.

Bare chassis:













I made sure since I am drilling out the rivets and having the chassis powder coated to make sure I have a log of rivet locations:




































































http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/scgt1/Slumber%20Parties%20Case/UpperRearPanelOuterRivetLoc
ations.jpg

Now with a close look over the case we have the following mangled drive hold offs that will get attention later on:





















Water damage out the rear:


































NEXT UP DRILLING RIVITS:

As with any other worklog please post thoughts and ideas for the buildup. I'm looking at going Blackoutside with the HAF on the window panel accenting the inside red color. Might be accenting other items on the exterior also such as the fan grill on the front of the case. Haven't decided that stuff yet.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*10-01-2009, 03:19 PM*

I've fallen way behind on updating this thread. I will post progress later this evening.
I've decided to go with painting the case considering it can't be powdercoated in two colors and the haff top and bottom exterior are also the interior. So that pretty much screws any ability to do the inside red and the outside black. But an update will follow this evening.

*10-06-2009, 08:53 AM *

*REMEMBER CLICK IMAGES FOR FULL SIZE VERSIONS!!!*

Ok so I pulled the ol Dremel out and found the appropriate sized metal bit for the job. I've never drilled out case rivits before so wasn't quite sure what I was getting myself into. So I set it at 4 for the speed that way its not hauling ass and trying to chop a finger off. I wasn't too affraid of scratching the paint now since it was screwed before I even received it. I still don't get how the hell you scratch the hell out of a case when you have styrofoam (sp) on the front and back of the case and your sliding it in a cardboard box. I guess it can happen. 


So since the rain has been holding off I decided to take advantage of it since its been sprinkling off and on as it has been for the last week here in TX. Below we have it half way tore down and drilled out:

















Now we have everything drilled out:









The nice aftermath:





Now we have closer looks at the water damage and neglectful modding done to the case:














































*NEXT UP BEAD BLASTING * That is if I even took pictures opppss I'll have to see.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*10-14-2009, 02:24 PM*

wOW WHAT A LAZZY ASS. I know I've stated more updates coming, but I just haven't found the time or keep forgetting to while I'm on here. The painting process of the case chasis is almost complete. I have serious modding to do to the window panel and possibly the other panel also. So they are at stand stills and still raw steel. I've been lazy (who would have thought) with taking pictures as of late so during the painting process there may be a shot here and there, but its nothing seriously insane like the above workup. I left off with bead blasting being my next post. As I can see above this message window. Thats sad.

Since then I've done alot of work and have spent I would say 48 hours wet sanding and painting multiple coats. I wanted to make sure I have the paint fairly thick for protection. I'm still contemplating on if I just want to use clear gloss or a lacquer sealer on the paint. It needs to be durable. I have a pile of cans sitting in the garage from the work. LOL Sad thing is I have one can of clear gloss laying around that I bought and I don't even know if I want to use it or not.

I was at Lowes getting rivets to put the case back together today and strolled down the spray paint isle. Unfortunatly they don't carry Krylon which is what I started the job with and intended to finish with, but I saw one can of Valspar Clear Laquer finish that sounded promising to promote a durable finish that will resist average bumps and bangs.

After the amount of time I spent taping off the top and bottom panels to paint the two tone I wasn't about to blast paint back off and fix a few minor imperfections. Right now the garage is packed with tons of :banana::banana::banana::banana:. Including 3 desks from the Ikea Office upgrade which are going in a garage sale this weekend.

So I have pieces of computer case laying on 1/4 plywood sections all over the garage where a solid place is that is flat. So they are safe while drying. Its been nasty lately here in DFW. For the past two weeks in fact there hasn't been any sun. Its been nothing but clouds and drizzly, fog, rain you name it. So I've been working on it when I can. I can't paint in the garage because of overspray. So it gets held off till a nicer day that isn't wet. So now I'm trying to just throw it together to get it in one piece and in a box where its safe. We all know what more then likely will happen when pulling :banana::banana::banana::banana: out of a garage for a garage sale. So the time and money I've spent on this case is more valuable then perfection.

There was problems with the air holes on the top and bottom panel with painting. I taped the inside then sprayed the outside. When I turned around and painted the inside and taped the outside. Somehow some of the interior paint is on the exterior air hole surroundings. Its seen upclose, but not from away. What is noticed from far away and from angles is a nice feature I wasn't expecting nor was I shooting for. But I'm exceptionally happy with how it looks.

Aside from the missing paint where the colors seperate where the side panels sit from mismatched tapping. I swore they were tapped ok. Some bubbles (noticed on the inside of the top and bottom) from most likely a tad heavy coat of paint here and there and the wonderful up and down temps and humiditys here in Texas.

I was going to wet sand the inside of the case as it seems a bit rough, but after looking at it and thinking about it. I believe it will look better with a tad rough look vs slick as a babies but. Not to mention with all the vents and grills and stamps in the steel. There really is no way to wetsand the inside of the case. The only wetsanding that was done is to the Exterior prior to painting, but after primer.

Now what piss's me off is I took the mobo tray, hard drive rails, exterior panel doors out to where I have blasting access. Spent 3 hours blasting those items and completely forgot to blast the chrome off the GTZ to get it ready for paint. IDIOT!!! So that will be another trip. Oh well I may find something else I want to do with the case. LOL

So If I remember of course I will get pics up with updated details. But this post was to hold those followers over. Again I'm terribly sorry for my lazzyness.


On a side note.
Has anyone dremeled a case before? What I mean by this is taking a side panel and cutting out words or shapes. What bits did you use? I was looking at a bit a Lowes for basically slide cutting, but I would have to get a hole started to use that bit. And have to swap back and forth many times to complete the job. What I originally thought of doing was cutting the HAF out on the window panel. I have since changed my mind on that to something much better as it is Project Slumber Parties!

*10-15-2009, 02:19 PM*

Just spent 2 hours straightening the rad fins that were mashed to hell and taping it off for painting. I promise pics are coming and more details.

*10-18-2009, 12:01 PM*

Picked up a rivet gun this weekend so the case will be going back together this afternoon. Will do a big update then

*10-20-2009, 12:13 AM*

Assembling case and logging photos for upload.

*10-28-2009, 02:33 PM* 

Wow did I :banana::banana::banana::banana: up or what! While sealing the case I ended up getting some runs where the sealer sprayed out odd and thick. So now I'm trying to thicken the areas around the runs to blend them in. Otherwise I have to drill the rivets and start the whole damn thing all over again. I've got a nice thick coat on it right now to start with so I don't think any damage will come to the paint job. The main concern I have with the run area (2 areas being the rear IO panel and the 5.25 drive rail inside) on the 5.25 rail is that I'm going to have some form of window in that general location and don't want the imperfection seen. If I wasn't going to be placing what I want to place there it wouldn't be too much of an issue. Since I am doing something in that location though I have to try and fix it the best I can. 

Yea and all this is after I find out that Harbor Freight sells a Powdercoating gun for $60 at that. :banana::banana::banana::banana: I've spent that much in paint already. I would have rather gotten the gun and been done with this. At least I get to put my own work into it instead of a gun and oven doing it for me. 

*If anyone has a technique for fixing this problem feel free to give ideas.* I have to run to Walmart for some more sealer since I've used all the cans I have here. Just a note when the can gets to where it doesn't want to spray on its own anymore throw it down. Don't try for the last drop by shaking while spraying. Hell @ 12" away I still got screwed with glob spots which caused runs using the shake and spray method to remove the last of the sealer from the can. 

Working out some deals on a key component to the build involving THIS


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*11-06-2009, 01:44 PM *

Ok so I've done all kinds of talking out my ass about posting updates with pictures. I've been really busy between just working on the case, work around the house, my kids, my fiance's business, etc. 

Well I'm going to start by posting a recap of all the items I've been talking about, but with out pics. Since they take forever to rename and upload etc:

So without further delay:

AS ALWAYS CLICK THUMBNAIL FOR LARGER IMAGE

*Bead Blasted*



























*Painting*










































































*Now here is the unique illusion effect I talked about earlier*





















*
Now the radiator fins straightened out to the best of my ability with what I had to work with*:





















*Rad Prepped*

















*Rad Painted*





















*Other Mention tid bits the work space and where I've had to store parts to dry showing why I ended up throwing this together faster then expected:*
















*Next up case assembly*


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*11-06-2009, 02:42 PM *

Ok last we left off with a ton of photos of the painting progress from weeks ago. 

*Now we are going to overview the assembly of the case:*

























































*Assembled*




















Above you can see where the color scheme comes from and what its all about.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*11-06-2009, 03:03 PM*

Now the next set I didn't take many pictures of the process.
*Now for Glazing the case for protection:*






















*Now some paint flaws *









While doing the glazing The cans were getting to where they wouldn't spray much anymore, but felt like they were a good third full. So I did the biggest mistake I could have ever done which is shake the can while spraying. Which in turn caused some glop spots to spray out of the can and of course cause runs. 

So with that being said I redrilled the rivets out and took the pieces out to the blaster again and started to strip the panels again to start from scratch and from scratch the right way like I was going to in the first place. *POWDER COATING*

During the blasting last night the compressor motor got too hot and went into protection apparently and I had to call it a night as it was taking forever for it to cool off. I might add that my paint and glaze was much harder to remove then the factory paint job from Coolermaster.  So I did one thing right anyway. Made a nice damn durable paint bonding and sealed coat. 

Unfortunatly I didn't get any pics of the damage like I thought I did. Sorry guys

Project Slumber Parties gets dropped off at the Powder Coater in Garland Saturday morning where she will undergo the continued paint stripping/bead blasting and then powdercoating. If I'm able to take pictures then I will, but this isn't my house and its some guy I found on Craigslist that shows exceptional work and isn't expensive at all. Lets just put it this way. I wasn't done with sealing her @ $3.97 a can and I was already around $55-$60 in supply cost. This guy is going to do the job for less then that. So if he works out good I'm going to see if I can work something out with him for anyone that is interested. He has the real :banana::banana::banana::banana: no kitchen oven. He has a 6 foot oven in his garage so he doesn't play around. From bike frames to wheels and car parts. He does it all if it will fit in his oven. So like I said I will see how Project Slumber Parties turns out and maybe I can work some kind of promotions deal out with him.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*11-07-2009, 12:51 AM *

*Bit of a teaser:*




Anyone wanna guess whats inside?

Its a work of art I'll say that much. 
*
11-08-2009, 11:48 AM *

Well I dropped her off at the powder coaters yesterday.

*11-11-2009, 05:58 PM *

Ok well I :banana::banana::banana::banana:ed up. I started working on the 5.25 rail locks again today. Starting with attempting to strip the paint off the round buttons that say cooler master. Well I didn't have any paint thinner and well grabbed the next best thing. Apparrently after forgetting I was soaking the :banana::banana::banana::banana: in a glass it decided to well desolve the damn plastic. So now I have to hope Cooler Master will sell that item and that item only as I don't need any of the other parts.

:banana::banana::banana::banana: I can't believe I forgot about them.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Delete Wrong placing of post!


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-04-2010*
Remember that teaser from earlier?


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-04-2010*
So I did a trade on Hardforum for this:




He was looking for a I7 920 and had a this beast that I wanted since it compliments the whole theme perfectly. I live about 30-40 minutes from a Microcenter which have been selling them for $199.99 the better of the last 4+ months. So we did a swap Cpu for This beauty and a 500 gig sata 2 samsung drive. 
So no more suspense. (because I know your just on the edge of your seat)


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-04-2010*
Not sure if I stated this earlier since I've been away from this thread so long. 

Ok so earlier I mentioned how the glaze screwed up the paint job I spent a few weeks on. Yea for me. So I took the case back apart again and blasted the paint back off and took the panels to Garland to a powdercoater I found no where else but Craigslist. I looked through his galleries on his website and he does great work from what I saw. I'm pretty sure I posted when I dropped it off, but anyway here are a couple photos he sent me. He said his flash isn't working right so they aren't the best. Hell I don't take no where near the quality photos most of you guys do here with your studio setups and stuff.
First photo he sent me back when we had nothing but cloudy skies and rain. He said his flash wasn't working. LOL I'd say




The following two are the only other ones I've received from him granted they are much better photos and actually show what he is capable of.








I will get more photos of it when I drop the window panel and other bits off. I was supposed to do that tonight, but my fiance has been out of one of her night meds that allow her muscles to relax and help her sleep. So its been a nice weekend for both of us. So today her legs were hurting her too bad to get out unfortunatly. So I called Bei Fei (Chad)and called off the visit for today and messaged Jacob Cozby (powdercoater) and told him it may be tomorrow or later till I'm able to get up to him. 

Sorry again Chad for not being able to make it this evening.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-04-2010*
Well I wanted to do something to the window side panel to show off the drive lock detail as well as incorporate the company into the case design. I came up with the patented S that is in the company logo:




I looked through a total of 150,000 fonts and couldn't find that damn font for the S. I eventually took paper and traced it out from a bag Drew it on the panel and drug out a jigsaw.




*Looks good huh?*

Take a closer look:












I had a piece about 1/4" long left to cut out then needed to reshape some of the panel flat and would have been golden and ready to powdercoat after rounding edges up some. Low and behold the panel tore on a seam in the opposite direction of what I was cutting. Not to mention almost 2 inches away from where I was cutting. I was livid. I saw the whole project falling apart. After the paint to glaze fiasco. Then this arg.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-04-2010*
I forgot all about posting this nice part:

You know those CM drive lock buttons pictured some time ago? I didn't like the outcome of them. Paint just didn't look right it wasn't consistent and looked blotchy in the recessed area that says "Cooler Master." I decided I would soak the buttons in a glass with goof off to loosen the paint a little so I could wipe the paint off and start over. Well While I was letting them soak outside I was looking through fonts for the above mentioned issue. 

Some time went by Oh yea some time allright about 2 hours or so I was like oh crap the buttons. I went outside to find a nice glass of red and black ooze. Oh man lemme tell you. I about lost it. I was so pissed at myself for forgetting them. I felt for sure I was going to have to buy another case just to get the damn $1.50 worth of buttons. 

So First we have the screwed up paint job. Then we have the melted push lock buttons for the drive rail locks. Lastly we have the great defect in material on the side panel. What else could go wrong with this build?


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-04-2010*
Now to the great experience with CM that I mentioned earlier:

Well anyone that works with metal knows metal doesn't tear. Well at least it isn't designed to. So you could guess what my argument was with CM when I called in after the panel ripped. Of course they wouldn't hold up to their great Korean material. They feed me the bs about how they don't warranty against modding. I kept arguing against the fact of its a obvious flaw in the material. Of course they won. Well much earlier I was told to file a parts request for the buttons that had a nuclear meltdown. I haven't gotten any updates on that part request number after weeks. So I asked about those since I was told they weren't going to warranty the panel. He said he doesn't know why they weren't already sent out and said they would add them with my order for the panel. Well the next day I ordered a new panel from them. Keep in mind these are 6 small plastic buttons about the size of a quarter they can't cost more then $1.50 for all of them. Hell they could ship in a padded envelope for all I cared. I didn't even mind paying for them. I just didn't want to pay $8.00 or what ever for each pair of the actual locks since I didn't need the whole assembly. 

Well like 6 days or what ever went by and I get the package. The panel came in a mint Cosmos box wrapped in a thin plastic bag and a small piece of cardboard paper wadded up in the bottom. I didn't notice any damage to the shipping box what so ever. The packing job was useless. No protection was actually around the panel. So it moved around inside the box. Had this box been crushed by UPS's great service (like many of my packages have been) the panel would have been totally trashed. 

Now with the mention of trashed. I did receive the panel damaged. Not by UPS though as you can see the shipping box was great:









Below is the great packing job:





Now we have the great product:

















Great work packing department for Cooler Master!
This was damaged prior to packaging then packaged anyway. Low and behold no drive lock buttons to top it all off. 

So I called in furious as hell. I was then told sorry this and that and we will take care of it. Yadda yadda yadda. BS!!!
I asked about my buttons and was told they wont send them because of what happened to them. I told them thats fine. I didn't expect to get them for free, but I wasn't going to pay for the whole damn lock mechanism when I didn't need the whole thing. I didn't mind paying for the buttons. I had to argue just to get them to ship it 3 day vs ground again. Well It shipped out Dec 15th with 5 locks. I asked the next day after I got the email why it only had 5 locks. They said it was out of courtesy and that they don't warranty items for use with Goof Off. Like I told the idiot (Marvin) yet again I didn't mind paying for the buttons. 

Well with the 3 day select shipping it was slated for Dec 18th for the delivery. I kept checking the tracking and it kept saying in transit from CA. Usually late the night before it hits Mesquite then moves on to the local distribution center which is just around the corner. Well the morning of the 18th I look up the tracking again and it still shows in transit. I gave them the benefit of the doubt with xmas and all and waited till the 21st and called UPS of course the shipper has to put a trace on it. I call CM and ask for them to place a trace and was told yet again by wonderful helpful and oh so friendly Marvin that he would call and have a trace put on it and I would get an email order update that afternoon. I waited until 10:30 pm that evening and filed my own trace on the package via the email since CM dropped the ball yet again and didn't do it. 

I waited and waited for these two idiot companies to figure out what was going on until I called in a few days before new years. I believe it was somewhere around the 27th. Asked firmly to talk to a supervisor right off the bat. Told him that their service was terrible in their packing department because I'm going through this crap when I had a panel right here at the house, but it was damaged prior to packing. I told him about the package being lost and that I was told on the 21st that a trace would be put on it. I told him it was never done and I had to do it myself. He said he was sorry to hear that bla bla bla. He said that he would personally call ups and see what was up with the package. I asked if they could ship another package out with proper packing along with 6 locks. He said they would get that out same day. Of course we all know business only ship out by noon. Everything else goes out the next day. So another package is shipped 3 day select with 6 locks supposidly this time.

Well got that package today. In a pretty beat up Sniper case. I asked ups if I could open it to see if its damaged. She said I had to sign first. I said well what if its damaged. She said I would have to pay the shipping. WTF. since when do you pay shipping when the shipper damages the contents? Wow just adding to the long list of reasons I HATE UPS!
So I signed opened it up right there in their office. There was another smaller case box inside. Inside that was the panel. I pulled out the panel inspected it and well not as much damage as the previous one. It was fixable. Basically the top and bottom corners were bent out from 90* on the screw mount side. I just put each corner on the rug and pushed down good as new. Inside was a smaller power supply box enclosed were 7 lock setups with buttons. Of course only 3 of the setups were complete. Hell I just wanted the damn buttons though. 

So thats more or less up to speed so far on the build. Waiting on a day where the fiance is feeling up to driving around to get Chad (Bei Fei) the panel for cuts and then the parts up to Jacob Cozby the powdercoater. 

I will take some photos of another part of the build tomorrow. Hell I haven't even opened the box yet. I just know what it is and know the guy is good for it.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-06-2010*
So was able to meet up with Chad (Bei Fei) this evening to get the window panel from hell cut on the waterjet. This guy is awsome at what he does. Very hands on and works hard at making sure things are done how you want them. Something that alot of people don't do anymore these days. It took a bit to get it sized right for the panel. I originally sent images to him with the large letter on the top and the phrase below it. He then returned a modified layout to me that looked so much better then I would have thought it to. I never even thought to lay it out the way he did. Just plain spot on awsome!

I hope to be able to use him for future projects and that the extended stay up at MultiCam didn't hinder any future business experiences with him. 

Below we have the panel along with a test cut piece of steel w/ flash:




The fiance kept telling me she wanted this piece over and over so I asked him if we could keep it. LOL Shes already got a use for it. 

Next up photo of the same thing without flash so there is no glare:





Next we have the panel right after the cut:





Finally a poor quality video from my digital camera. It seems black and white and semi dark because of the distance from the machine. The camera and I were getting wet as it was. LOL



Must invest in a better camera or get the different lenses for this Canon!

Now the idea and goal for today was to run to have the panel cut in Irving then up to Garland to Jacob my powdercoater. Well I checked my email before I left Arlington and didn't hear back from Jacob so I thought everything was cool. After I was at MultiCam and back on 635 I called Jacob to let him know I was on the way and got his voicemail. I then checked my gmail and he sent a email probably right after I left the house. He was heading to a Mavs game. LOL So I wasn't able to shoot any more photos of the case being powder coated. I just left the parts and window panel at his house. Hopefully he checks his email before he goes to bed since its just sitting outside his garage. LOL 

So we will see what I can come up with on Sunday when I will be stuck in Dallas for 9 hours with nothing to do. LOL


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-08-2010*
Picked up supplies today for a light box. Considering we have a trip to take mid April to New Orleans for her companies convention. Going off what was spent last year $1200 after xmas taking any extra funds I had. I'll be looking at putting back all my extra cash from here until then which is about $200 each check. Since I'm only paid twice a month its going to take that long to get the money for the trip unfortunatly. So as per anything new coming to the thread or the build being completed before May....


Its pretty much on hold for any new purchases which will include:
I7 920
white tubing
Matte Black BP Compression fittings
New tube res
Possible 2nd loop for GPU
If above is the case then 
Another tube res
Dual ATI HD5870
or
ATI 5970
or
Something out of the NVIDIA 300 series (IF THEY EVER PULL THEIR HEADS OUTA THEIR ASSES) I've always used NVIDIA never once have I used a ATI card. 

So with the amount of the above I unfortunatly have to put PSP on hold for the time being. This really sucks. I haven't played a pc game since June 09. :-(
So any more updates for the next 4 months will only be of what I already own and anything done to those items along with Light box photos.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-09-2010*
So I setup the lightbox. 





Still toying around with light placement. I shot about 15 photos with different settings and angles with the Canon. Only 3 or so came out not terribly blurry. Not used to shooting intrecit (sp) closeup shots. I'll be taking alot of shots of parts again in the light box including some parts I haven't taken pictures of yet. Hopefully this will keep me busy for a couple months until I can start buying parts again. Sigh..........


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-09-2010*
Ok I was going to go to bed since its after 1am but..................









Forgot my little guy! :-(









*$250 Shipped for these beauties!!!*


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-09-2010*
Ok well since I got to looking at some of the parts closer since I have so much time on my hands now. PSP will be getting a bunch more parts. I was going to get a tube res and mount it to the mobo tray, but after looking at my pump which was told it was a mcp 355 with a DDCT-01 top it appears to actually be a Laing DDC-2TPMP which I dunno wtf that is. Its also manufactured in 07/06. I dunno about you all, but thats a bit old to use not knowing the history of it. Especially coming from the guy that screwed me over on this whole deal anyway. 

I mean maybe pumps last forever maybe they don't I would prefer to take the safe route and just go new. The pump top is scratched up pretty bad so I would like to just replace the pump and get a new XSPC res top. Which would nul the tube res. Unless I could utilize a 250ml tube res to feed a dual loop of 2 mcp 355's w/ XSPC res tops???? Anyone have any input on this?

I would like to utilize the fill port at the top of the case. So My thoughts would be:
Fill port on top of the case to 250ml tube res
tube res to 2 XSPC res tops (at the fill ports) 
Of course the res tops feeding the pumps
the return would be back to the res tops from rad with a Y fitting I presume.

Any thoughts, opinions, gripes, or complains?

Here is a tentative list of WC gear:





[/IMG]

I have the new style cpu block on the list because I still don't know if I want to use the one that I got out of this deal. :-( For $80 bucks though thats a big chunk on the total.

Of course the first total column would come first and some of the fittings might change amount wise. Without having the case here to install parts to see how everything will fit its hard to say what I will need compression wise. The 2nd loop will come after I lock down some gpus. I will be using an aircooled 8800GTX 320mb for the hold over until ATI drops prices or NVIDIA pulls their heads outa their ass's and drops the 300 series at our feet.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-10-2010*
This has got to be the best light box photo yet. Too bad they all don't come out like this. :-(




I don't get how the corners keep coming out like they do though. Not enough light in those areas I assume. Will have to cut some more notches in the foam board for more light placement locations. I have 4 painters lights all aiming in the center on the object at hand so I don't know why some of the photo is still coming out funny. This whole light box thing is a complete different turn on taking photos so I have to learn the camera all over again. 

Picked up some Krylon Fusion Plastic paint the other day just waiting on it to warm up some so I can have another go at the replacement buttons. 

Will be heading out to at least take photos of the case if not pick it up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-13-2010*
Wish me luck. Pulled out the Fusion paint and heading to the garage for those drive lock buttons. Its finally warm enough to do something with it. Pics to follow as long as I don't screw them up. LOL


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-13-2010*
So it was finally a warmer day here in north Texas and as promised:









Next up assembly.......


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*01-13-2010*
Just one assembly shot for now. I need to let the paint cure more on the buttons. 




One lock is with the hammered steel paint. The other is just stock. The exterior of the case, power supply, and rad/s will both have texture to the paint. So I felt the hammered steel would be a better look on the drive locks then the shinny gloss black that comes stock. 

I'm open for opinions.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Everything above this post is old. I will go back and edit dates it was all copied from Xtreme Systems Forums which in turn was originally copied from [H]Forum


----------



## a_ump (Jan 15, 2010)

dam man, crazy work, but looks like it'll be a badass project.


----------



## scgt1 (Oct 14, 2010)

WOW I need to update this thing. I forgot all about moving it here too. Got a project for the morning I suppose.


----------

